# В городе Хайдарабад/Хайдарабаде



## Kolridg

_Dr. Sheldrake is presently consulting plant physiologist to the International Crops Research Institute in Hyderabad, India._

Перевожу как:

Доктор Шелдрейк в настоящее время является физиологом-консультантом Международного научно-исследовательского института сельскохозяйственных культур, находящегося в Индии, *городе Хайдарабад.*

Правильно ли я понимаю, что если бы указание города было бы с предлогом "в": "в городе Хайдарабад*е*", то можно было бы писать название города как с окончанием "е", так и без него, и с окончанием "е" скорее всего было бы лучше всего? Если же просто "городе Хайдарабад", как сейчас в моем переводе, то окончание "е" наоборот не очень походит?


----------



## Maroseika

It should be в городе Хайдерабаде. Variant without proposition "в" is not correct.

And anyway more naturally it would be:
...находящегося в Хайдарабаде (Индия).
...находящегося в индийском Хайдарабаде.

The word город should be necessary if it's name were rare or ambiguous, but this is hardly the case.

Also I'd suggest to translate his position as консультант по физиологии растений. The latter is missed in your version.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Интересно, что у Розенталя этот самый Хайдарабад приведён в качестве примера в Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLIV (§ 197), но там это штат, а не город и поэтому не склоняется.


----------



## Maroseika

Если бы этот штат существовал до сих пор, то уточнение "город" было бы не лишним. Сейчас же важнее отметить, что этот город в Индии, а не в Пакистане.


----------



## Rosett

Kolridg said:


> находящегося в Индии, *городе Хайдарабад.*


Так пишут, не склоняя название, обычно военные.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Так пишут, не склоняя название, обычно военные.


... потому, что на войне нужно было различать населённый пункт Сталин от населённого пункта Сталино.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> населённый пункт Сталин от населённого пункта Сталино.


Ради исторической правды следует уточнить, что как раз населённый пункт Сталин был переименован в 1929 году в Сталино, а Сталино в 1961 году - в Донецк.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Ради исторической правды следует уточнить, что как раз населенный пункт Сталин был переименован в 1929 году в Сталино, а Сталино в 1961 году - в Донецк.


Да, но наверное было много посёлков с этим названием. Конечно, Донецк -- это Юзовка....


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Да, но наверное было много посёлков с этим названием. Конечно, Донецк -- это Юзовка....


Один только был такой населённый пункт в СССР, причём Юзовка была до Сталина.


----------



## MIDAV

_В городе Москве, в городе Париже_ – звучит по-клоунски для моего уха, хотя в случае Москвы это практически бюрократический стандарт. А если это, например, город Батон-Руж (штат Луизиана) или город Мобил (штат Техас)? По моим понятиям, единственный нормальный вариант будет _в городе Батон-Руж_, _в городе Мобил_. То, что Rosett приписывает военным, по факту наиболее распространенный вариант для большинства городов - практически для всех, за исключением Москвы.

То есть, если бы я переводил тот текст, у меня было бы _в городе Хайдарабад_.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> _В городе Москве, в городе Париже_ – звучит по-клоунски для моего уха, хотя в случае Москвы это практически бюрократический стандарт. А если это, например, город Батон-Руж (штат Луизиана) или город Мобил (штат Техас)? По моим понятиям, единственный нормальный вариант будет _в городе Батон-Руж_, _в городе Мобил_. То, что Rosett приписывает военным, по факту наиболее распространенный вариант для большинства городов - практически для всех, за исключением Москвы.
> 
> То есть, если бы я переводил тот текст, у меня было бы _в городе Хайдарабад_.


Интересно. Я не знал что это -- оспоримый пункт грамматики. Может быть это вопрос схемы препинания? Сравните: в городе Киеве, в городе «Киев», как мы говорим "в магазине «Овощи и Фрукты»".


----------



## Maroseika

Географические названия в кавычках не пишутся. Но если бы это был, например, ресторан, то писать следовало бы именно так: в ресторане "Киев".


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> Я не знал что это -- оспоримый пункт грамматики.


Я не уверен, что существует грамматическое правило, детально описывающее все случаи употребления географических названий в подобных ситуациях. В любом случае оно должно быть очень сложным – слишком сложным для повседневного соблюдения.

Например: _в провинции Альберта_, _из штата Южная Дакота_, _от графства Камбрия _– склонение названий в таких случаях я бы назвал чистой ошибкой.

И даже если речь о городах – если мы с натяжкой можем допустить правильность выражения _в городе Париже_, то _в метрополии Большой Париж _уже нельзя склонять.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> мы с натяжкой можем допустить правильность выражения _в городе Париже_


Натяжки никакой нет: от города _Парижа_ до города _Сталино_ более 3 тыс. км. И метрополия _Большого Парижа_ - тоже без натяжки.


----------



## Maroseika

MIDAV said:


> Я не уверен, что существует грамматическое правило, детально описывающее все случаи употребления географических названий в подобных ситуациях. В любом случае оно должно быть очень сложным – слишком сложным для повседневного соблюдения.


Правило есть, и ссылка на него приведена выше (Розенталь). Оно действительно непростое, но уж какое есть


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> И метрополия _Большого Парижа_ - тоже без натяжки.


Метрополия (métropole) это официальная административная единица в современной Франции, как регион, департамент и т.д. Не улавливаю, что не так с _метрополией Большой Париж?_

И да, метрополии нет в том правиле (сорри, не увидел его раньше) - это к вопросу о возможности его соблюдения.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> Метрополия (métropole) это официальная административная единица в современной Франции, как регион, департамент и т.д. Не улавливаю, что не так с _метрополией Большой Париж?_
> 
> И да, метрополии нет в том правиле (сорри, не увидел его раньше) - это к вопросу о возможности его соблюдения.


Розенталь, по вышеупомянутой ссылке, говорит: "Не согласуются вышеприведенные названия, если они выражены: 1)      словосочетанием – в городе Кривой Рог, из села Чистый Ключ".

это правило неясно формулируется: "3)      именами собственными, род которых не совпадает с основным понятием – в городе Ровно, у деревни Берестечко, в селе Углянец". Какое основное понятие?


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Розенталь, по вышеупомянутой ссылке, говорит: "Не согласуются вышеприведенные названия, если они выражены:. ..3)  именами собственными, род которых не совпадает с основным понятием – в городе Ровно, у деревни Берестечко, в селе Углянец". Какое основное понятие?


Деревня, село, город.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> _в метрополии Большой Париж _уже нельзя склонять





MIDAV said:


> метрополии нет в том правиле (сорри, не увидел его раньше) - это к вопросу о возможности его соблюдения.


Давайте разберёмся с _Большим Парижем_, а то и «на улицах _Старой Москвы_» придётся подвергать сомнению.

I ж. 1. Город-государство - полис - по отношению к основанным им поселениям на территории других стран (в Древней Греции). 2. Государство по отношению к своим колониям или зависимым государствам.
II ж. устар. Центр, столица. Ant: периферия
В данном случае слово _метрополия_ в сочетании с _Большим Парижем _требует уточнения, так как с точки зрения современного русского языка ему противопоставляется _периферия_. Поэтому полное выражение будет _в метрополии/ столице Франции городе Париже. Большой Париж _неравнозначен собственно городу - это метрополис, мегаполис, если хотите, но в любом случае название неофициальное в контексте административного деления той же Франции.
Можно для наглядности сравнить с _Большой Москвой_.


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> Деревня, село, город.


Ну, да. Но в выражении "в городе Москве", город и есть основное понятие, да? Род Москвы не совпадает с родом слова "город". я делаю вывод от этого что Розенталь сам не понимал это грамматическое правило.

Ровно - на Украине, фактически это Ривне по-украински. Берестечко и Углянец - маленькие места о которых мало кто знает. 
Москва - все знают этот город тк она и есть столица. 
Вот *мое* правило - и оно кажется лучше того, что писал Розенталь.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Род Москвы не совпадается с родом "города". я делаю вывод от этого что Розенталь сам не понимал это грамматическое правило.


Грамматический род тут не имеет значения. Основное правило звучит так:
«Названия городов, сел, деревень, поселков, усадеб, выраженные склоняемым существительным, как правило, согласуются в падеже с определяемым словом, например: _в городе Москве_, у города Смоленска, над городом Саратовом;»


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Грамматический род тут не имеет значения. Основное правило звучит так:
> «Названия городов, сел, деревень, поселков, усадеб, выраженные склоняемым существительным, как правило, согласуются в падеже с определяемым словом, например: _в городе Москве_, у города Смоленска, над городом Саратовом;»


Росетт, это ясно. Это то, что пишет Розенталь в его первым правиле, а потом идёт третье правило: "3) именами собственными, род которых не совпадает с основным понятием – в городе Ровно, у деревни Берестечко, в селе Углянец"... Он сам себе противоречит.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Ну, да. Но в выражении "в городе Москве", город и есть основное понятие, да? Род Москвы не совпадает с родом слова "город". я делаю вывод от этого что Розенталь сам не понимал это грамматическое правило.
> 
> Ровно - на Украине, фактически это Ривне по-украински. Берестечко и Углянец - маленькие места о которых мало кто знает.
> Москва - все знают этот город тк она и есть столица.
> Вот *мое* правило - и оно кажется лучшим того, что писал Розенталь.


"Справочник Розенталя" давно уже стал понятием почти нарицательным, и мало кто обращает внимание, что именно публикуется в Интернете под этим названием. Я не заметил, что выше дана ссылка на справочник в несколько сомнительном варианте (как сказано в предисловии, он создан на основе известного «Справочника Розенталя"). Вот здесь ("переработанное и дополненное издание книги Д. Э. Розенталя", предисловие члена Орфографической комиссии РАН) правило объяснено логичнее: http://rosental-book.ru/styli_xliv.html#sect197
В частности, основное правило о склонении сформулировано для городов, а дополнительное - для остальных населенных пунктов.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> именами собственными, род которых не совпадает с основным понятием – в городе Ровно, у деревни Берестечко, в селе Углянец"... Он сам себе противоречит.


Среди иноязычных нерусифицированных имён собственных есть немало несклоняемых названий среднего рода: _Питерборо, Бордо, Брно, Осло, Ровно, Молодечно, Торонто, Вильно, Монтевидео, Мехико, Саппоро _и др. Естественно, что согласуясь в падеже, эти имена не склоняются ни в сочетании с _город/деревня/село_, ни сами по себе.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Среди иноязычных нерусифицированных имён собственных есть немало несклоняемых названий среднего рода: _Питерборо, Бордо, Брно, Осло, Ровно, Молодечно, Торонто, Вильно, Монтевидео, Мехико, Саппоро _и др. Естественно, что согласуясь в падеже, эти имена не склоняются ни в сочетании с _город/деревня/село_, ни сами по себе.


Вильно, конечно, раньше была Вильна, что сконялась.


----------



## Kalaus

Rosett said:


> Среди иноязычных нерусифицированных имён собственных есть немало несклоняемых названий среднего рода: _Питерборо, Бордо, Брно, Осло, Ровно, Молодечно, Торонто, Вильно, Монтевидео, Мехико, Саппоро _и др. Естественно, что согласуясь в падеже, эти имена не склоняются ни в сочетании с _город/деревня/село_, ни сами по себе.


Rosett, а по какому признаку вы относите все эти названия к среднему роду? Я не пытаюсь вас на чем-то подловить, мне и правда интересно, как можно отнести их к среднему роду, если все они (a) не склоняются (b) заменяются местоимением "он" (по родовому слову "город"). В чем выражается их принадлежность к среднему роду?


----------



## Maroseika

Род несклоняемых топонимов обычно определяется по соответствующему родовому существительному. Поэтому Кемерово среднего рода, а Монтевидео, Осло и Брно - мужского.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Род несклоняемых топонимов обычно определяется по соответствующему родовому существительному. Поэтому Кемерово среднего рода, а Монтевидео, Осло и Брно - мужского.


Родовым существительным может быть _поселение_ в самом общем смысле.


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> Rosett, а по какому признаку вы относите все эти названия к среднему роду? Я не пытаюсь вас на чем-то подловить, мне и правда интересно, как можно отнести их к среднему роду, если все они (a) не склоняются (b) заменяются местоимением "он" (по родовому слову "город"). В чем выражается их принадлежность к среднему роду?


То, что кончается на -о- в именительном падеже, принадлежит среднему роду. Есть, конечно, исключения.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Родовым существительным может быть _поселение_ в самом общем смысле.


Разумеется, если в некотором контексте явно имеется в виду поселение, то согласование будет по среднему роду: 
_Поселение Осло к концу 25-го столетия пришло в запустение. _
Однако обычно, когда употребляют эти топонимы, подразумевают все-таки не поселение, а город, и поэтому согласование "по умолчанию" - по мужскому роду:
_Монтевидео победил в конкурсе песни и пляски._


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> обычно, когда употребляют эти топонимы, подразумевают все-таки не поселение, а город, и поэтому согласование "по умолчанию" - по мужскому роду:
> _Монтевидео победил в конкурсе песни и пляски._


Не всё так просто: это правило предусматривает разнообразные многочисленные исключения, называемые отступлениями. Продолжая читать справочник, находим:

«Отступления от правила объясняются влиянием аналогии, употреблением слова в другом значении, _тенденцией относить к среднему роду иноязычные несклоняемые слова на *-о* _и т. д., например: Пятиглавый *Бештау* (влияние названия соседней горы *Машук*), Северное *Борнео* (влияние конечного *о*), Второе *Баку* (*название места добычи нефти*, а не города), Новые *Сочи* (ложная аналогия со словами в форме множественного числа типа *Великие Луки*).

Иногда одно и то же слово употребляется в разных родовых формах в зависимости от того, какое понятие подразумевается. Ср.: в период кризиса *Сомали* страдало от нехватки продовольствия. — *Сомали* приняла с благодарностью гуманитарную помощь (в первом случае имеется в виду понятие «*государство*», во втором — «*страна*»).
(_Курсив мой_)

Dec 25, 2021 — _Канадское Торонто _пыталось переманить в свою команду капитана Дженоа Доменико Кришито.

Авиарейс в _японское Саппоро_ отправляют из Владивостока. Напомним, в зимнем расписании полетов также сохранился авиарейс из Владивостока.

May 4, 2022 — Минутка просвещения наступает, и мы погружаемся в 1914-1916 гг., в _уругвайское Монтевидео_. Официальным автором танго считается…

Jan 18, 2022 — Рядом с украинской столицей в рейтинге оказались камбоджийский Пномпень и _норвежское Осло_.

May 3, 2022 — _Чешское Брно_ подарит Харькову трамваи и троллейбусы. _Чешский город Брно_ передаст своему городу-побратиму Харькову 2 трамвая…

21 ноября, в прекрасный солнечный день, при легком морозце Наполеон прибыл в тихое _белорусское Молодечно_.
Российский Воронеж – на первом, украинский Днепр – на втором, _белорусское Молодечно_ – на пятом. В Ледовой арене в Горках завершился еще один…

... как бывший русский город Вильна превратилась в _польское Вильно_, а тот — в литовский Вильнюс. Напрямую к теме «секретных протоколов» это не…

Лингвистический анализатор. Преобразование текста в метаязыковую ..
Татьяна Скребцова, Сергей Кузнецов, Сергей Суворов — 2022 · Study Aids
... оканчивающихся на -о и -е и не имеющих в словаре указания на тип населенного пункта, указывается средний род (ср. _украинское Ровно_, но…

shkolazhizni.ru
https://amp.shkolazhizni.ru › articles
Туристу на заметку. Где можно «за копеечку» прекрасно ...
... румынский Бухарест, турецкая Анталия, камбоджийский Сиемреап, а также украинский Киев, филиппинская Манила, _мексиканское Мехико_,….


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Не всё так просто: это правило предусматривает разнообразные многочисленные исключения, называемые отступлениями.


Какое отношение это имеет к несклоняемым названиям городов на -о? О них правило говорит ясно и недвусмысленно, а отмеченная вами тенденция относится к случаям, когда топоним осложнен дополнительными частями или ассоциациями. В топонимах типа Саппоро, Осло и Борнео никакого осложнения нет, они мужского рода соответственно словам город и остров.


----------



## Kalaus

Rosett said:


> То, что кончается на -о- в именительном падеже, принадлежит среднему роду. Есть, конечно, исключения.


Но ведь вы не станете утверждать, что род существительных определяется их последней буквой (в случае, скажем, Торонто или Осло ее даже окончанием не назовешь), а вовсе не согласованием с другими частями речи (глаголами, прилагательными и т. д.)?


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> Но ведь вы не станете утверждать, что род существительных определяется их последней буквой (в случае, скажем, Торонто или Осло ее даже окончанием не назовешь), а вовсе не согласованием с другими частями речи (глаголами, прилагательными и т. д.)?


Стану, так как именно этим образом, по последней букве в именительном падеже единственного числа,  определяются принципиальным образом парадигмы трёх главных грамматических склонений, которые присущи тому или иному роду. В частности, буква -о- на конце слова означает средний род (иногда и мужской несклоняемый - для иноязычных слов). И этот же алгоритм закладывается ныне в программы искусственного интеллекта, да и дети в процессе первичного освоения родного языка бессознательно ориентируются на легко узнаваемые парадигмы склонений, когда ими ещё не усвоены понятия о других частях речи.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В топонимах типа Саппоро, Осло и Борнео никакого осложнения нет, они мужского рода соответственно словам город и остров.


Как раз _Северное Борнео_ приводится в этом же справочнике как пример среднего рода благодаря влиянию конечного -о- - в порядке отступления от общего правила.
На _Саппоро_ и _Осло_, которые подчинились той же тенденции, находится достаточно хороших примеров на средний род.

Из Вильнюса на 8 марта: 7 вариантов | Vandrouki.by
Jan 16, 2013 — _Прекрасное Осло_, в которое практически всегда можно слетать за 10-15 евро, на мартовские праздники предлагает цену в 35 евро…

Untitled - Вологодская областная универсальная научная ...
на поездку в _далёкое Саппоро_ шестым местом на 70-метровом трамплине. Все были приятно удивлены. А сегодня ещё более поразил его первый…


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> На _Саппоро_ и _Осло_, которые подчинились той же тенденции, находится достаточно хороших примеров на средний род.


Полагаю, что в Интернете можно найти безграмотные контрпримеры для любого правила.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Полагаю, что в Интернете можно найти безграмотные контрпримеры для любого правила.


В данном случае мы имеем тенденцию, упомянутую в цитируемом справочнике. Сравните с историей признания за _кофе_ среднего рода.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В данном случае мы имеем тенденцию, упомянутую в цитируемом справочнике. Сравните с историей признания за _кофе_ среднего рода.


Когда и если тенденция в достаточной мере разовьется, в правило внесут изменение. Пока же оно прямо и недвусмысленно говорит, что *несклоняемые названия городов на -о относятся к мужскому роду*.

Что же касается "кофе", то за последний век ничего нового с ним не произошло, разговорный вариант среднего рода зафиксирован еще у Ушакова, то же указано и в современном словаре Лопатина, единственном из современных, где приводится эта разговорная форма.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Когда и если тенденция в достаточной мере разовьется, в правило внесут изменение. Пока же оно прямо и недвусмысленно говорит, что *несклоняемые названия городов на -о относятся к мужскому роду*.


То же правило, на которое вы ссылаетесь, официально снабжено примером на _Северное Борнео_ с указанием на данную тенденцию в самом общем случае. Узус подтверждает тенденцию повсеместно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Что же касается "кофе", то за последний век ничего нового с ним не произошло, разговорный вариант среднего рода зафиксирован еще у Ушакова, то же указано и в современном словаре Лопатина, единственном из современных, где приводится эта разговорная форма.



У вас неточная информация.

Полная цитата из Ушакова выглядит так:
Кофе`Толковый словарь Ушакова`
нескл., м. _кофи (разг.) ср._ (от араб. kahva - вино, от названия страны в Африке - Каффа). Зерна тропического растения - кофейного дерева. Кофе в зернах. Молотый кофе. Жареный кофе. || Напиток, приготовляемый из этих зерен, изжаренных и размолотых. Пить кофе. Кофе мокко. Черный кофе. (без сливок). Кофе по-варшавски. Потом свой кофе выпивал. Пушкин. || Суррогат этого продукта. Солодовый кофе. Ячменный кофе. Кофе из винных ягод.

То есть, на самом деле, средний род _кофе_ у Ушакова ещё не фиксируется.

Помимо словарей, есть ещё официальные приказы Минобра.
В том числе и на нормы русского языка. «С 1 сентября согласно приказу Министерства образования можно будет употреблять слова совсем не так, как мы привыкли. К примеру, слово “*кофе*” теперь имеет *не только мужской,* но и *средний* *род*. Aug 31, 2009»
Это уже не прошлый, а текущий век, и употребление не только разговорное, но и официальное. Что такое Минобр, объяснять, думаю, не нужно.
«Официальное закрепление среднего рода за кофе произошло 01.09.2016 г. приказом Министерства образования Российской Федерации. Получается, две формы употребления слова кофе формально считаются правильными.»

Но есть ещё и век 17-й.
«Первое упоминание о кофе на Руси относится к 1655 году, когда Самюэль Коллинс, придворный лекарь царя Алексея Михайловича, прописал венценосному пациенту «_варёное кофе_, персианами и турками знаемое, и обычно после обеда, изрядно есть лекарство против надмений, насморков и главоболений».

Никто не подверг сомнению ни учёность лекаря, ни правомочность употребления слова «кофе» в среднем роде. Судя по всему, царь к напитку относился именно как к лекарству, а потому не понимал, как можно им наслаждаться.»


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> То же правило, на которое вы ссылаетесь, официально снабжено примером на _Северное Борнео_ с указанием на данную тенденцию в самом общем случае. Узус подтверждает тенденцию повсеместно.


Речь не о "самом общем случае", а о *несклоняемых названиях городов на -о*. В их отношении правило однозначно. Согласно действующим правилам и вне зависимости от каких бы то ни было тенденций род таких названий мужской. Употребление таких названий в среднем роде в настоящее время является ошибкой.

Что касается пресловутого приказа Минобра, то в нем всего лишь определялся перечень словарей и справочников, устанавливающих правила современного русского языка. В их число вошел и словарь Лопатина с разговорным вариантом "кофе" в среднем роде.


----------



## Rosett

я 


Maroseika said:


> Речь не о "самом общем случае", а о *несклоняемых названиях городов на -о*. В их отношении правило однозначно. Согласно действующим правилам и вне зависимости от каких бы то ни было тенденций род таких названий мужской. Употребление таких названий в среднем роде в настоящее время является ошибкой.


Названия городов целиком относятся к понятию географических названий, у которых выявляется общая тенденция, описанная в правиле. Поэтому общее утверждение относительно понятия в целом, относится и к любой его составляющей. Ошибкой будет отрицание данной логики.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> я
> 
> Названия городов целиком относятся к понятию географических названий, у которых выявляется общая тенденция, описанная в правиле. Поэтому общее утверждение относительно понятия в целом, относится и к любой его составляющей. Ошибкой будет отрицание данной логики.


Ваше мнение понятно. Но мы в этой ветке обсуждаем не "логику", а современное правило, которое применительно к городам на -о предельно однозначно. Надеюсь, все заинтересованные читатели ветки успели составить собственное мнение на этот счёт, так что дальнейшее хождение по кругу представляется непродуктивными.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Но мы в этой ветке обсуждаем не "логику", а современное правило, которое применительно к городам на -о предельно однозначно.


Хотелось бы, однако, чтобы выводы не противоречили логике, а правила читались целиком.


----------



## Kalaus

Kalaus said:
Но ведь вы не станете утверждать, что род существительных определяется их последней буквой (в случае, скажем, Торонто или Осло ее даже окончанием не назовешь), а вовсе не согласованием с другими частями речи (глаголами, прилагательными и т. д.)?


Rosett said:


> Стану, так как именно этим образом, по последней букве в именительном падеже единственного числа,  определяются принципиальным образом парадигмы трёх главных грамматических склонений, которые присущи тому или иному роду.


А разве категория *склонения* не предполагает возможность изменения слова, т. е. его... эм-м... склонения? Вам не кажется противоречием, что вы причисляете к определенному (второму, очевидно?) типу *склонения *слова, заведомо *несклоняемые*?


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> Вам не кажется противоречием, что вы причисляете к определенному (второму, очевидно?) типу *склонения *слова, заведомо *несклоняемые*?


«Заведомо» несклоняемые иноязычные существительные, оканчивающиеся на -о-, в русском языке причисляются, как правило, к среднему роду (за небольшими исключениями исторического характера, которые, тем не менее, подчиняются тенденции перехода в средний род). После определения рода уже можно начинать рассуждать о склонении и его типе.


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> род существительных определяется их последней буквой (в случае, скажем, Торонто или Осло ее даже окончанием не назовешь)


Совершенно верно, именно последней буквой, которая может не являться окончанием или не совпадать с ним, и определяется средний род иноязычного существительного.


----------



## nizzebro

Вкусный киви, вымершая киви, прекрасный Сан-Бернардино и непримечательный городишко Хуньо.
Таинственная Аделаида и (не-знаю-какого-рода) Манагуа...


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Полагаю, что в Интернете можно найти безграмотные контрпримеры для любого правила.


Конечно, можно найти безграмотные примеры, но невозможно отрицать существование примеров заведомо грамотных, опубликованных в рецензируемой научной литературе.

by АМ Орлов · 2018 — пировки трески – _северное Хоккайдо_/Берингово море

В.Г. Моисеев К ВОПРОСУ О ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИИ НАСЕЛЕНИЯ ...
... наиболее представительной краниологической серии из Мойоро (_восточное Хоккайдо_), а также менее
многочисленных из Хаманаки и Омисаки

Проблемы этнической истории Берингоморья: Эквенский могильник
Арутюнов С. А., Сергеев Д. А. — 2014
Это — Чукотка, Охотское побережье, Сахалин  и _Северное Хоккайдо._


----------

